

An open letter to Congress about SOPA and Protect IP - tqgupta
http://blog.opendns.com/2011/11/08/an-open-letter-to-congress-about-sopa-and-protect-ip/

======
DamnYuppie
This is something we all should pay attention to. For if we, as a society, are
quite they will not have to ram it down our throats for we will simply swallow
it unknowingly.

